# Weekend Warrior or Fulltime shooter



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

I just wanna know who all shoots as much as I do... are you a weekend warrior or a person who shoots whenever they can... c'mon guys lets hear some replies


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> I just wanna know who all shoots as much as I do... are you a weekend warrior or a person who shoots whenever they can... c'mon guys lets hear some replies


I shoot everyday, but i do get a day off and I can do other things that day. I work really hard to shoot as much as I do. :wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I shoot everyday, but i do get a day off and I can do other things that day. I work really hard to shoot as much as I do. :wink:


Thats how it goes for me except I shoot in my back yard most of the time not at the shop..


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Yup. I shoot everyday. But like you said in my back yard, it gets the job done.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Thats how it goes for me except I shoot in my back yard most of the time not at the shop..


I don't shoot in at the shop. I shoot in my neighbor's yard into the street and then into my front yard and into my backyard for distances. And I shoot out on a gun range too for distances. I have to shoot 70 meters and I need space to shoot so. :wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

well once we get our land, I'll be up there 24/7 shooting longer distances and getting ready for hunting season.. but i can only shoot up to 35 yards in out yard (safely). 50 yards if I wanted to chance hitting our neighbors house.:wink: and if that happened this would be my expression "oh $#!*. So thats why I don't do it. lol


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

BTW welcome back country_girl


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Not as much as I like too......... Baseball and fishing is takin alot of time and other stuff so I try to fit it in.........


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

**Frost Bite** said:


> Not as much as I like too......... Baseball and fishing is takin alot of time and other stuff so I try to fit it in.........


Yeah I know what you mean.. I ahve baseball everyday after school till 6:00pm then i come home shoot a lil bit then do homework. But in the summer I will shoot for hours. Hey! still gotta shoot a 300 5 spot still... soooooo close.


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

right now, i'm shooting about 5 times a week, pumping out between 80 and 150 arrows a day. i just went up a few pounds, but i'll try to keep my numbers up.


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I shoot 6 days a week and I shoot out to 70 meters. I can shoot for hours if I wanted to, but I still have other things to do so I can't shoot for hours. Archery is my life and has been my life for a few years now and I can't and won't do anything esle.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

icessarchery said:


> I shoot 6 days a week and I shoot out to 70 meters. I can shoot for hours if I wanted to, but I still have other things to do so I can't shoot for hours. *Archery is my life and has been my life for a few years now and I can't and won't do anything esle*.


EXACTLY!!!


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Usually on weekends...my free time on weekdays is for sleeping and playing guitar+bass.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Every single day... that i have arrows. Longer when they are good, not as long if they won't fly right no matter how good my form/concetration is. The time not spent shootig is spent making gear, or at times when shooitng and making gear is a no-no (school) is spent thinking about making bows and gear.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

well...I better get those feathers to you then lol.:wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

It's nice to see most of you are full time shooters like I am.:wink: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :THUMBS_UP


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

With by schedule and spending more time outta Country than I would like, I got say "Occasional" for me. 
One day, I hope to be able to join a full time league and shoot weekly if not daily.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

I try to shoot as much as possible. I have a cold right now though, and the grey and rainy weather isn't exactly the best thing for me right now. I'll be up and shooting again in a few days.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Kegan! I didn't know you were only 15!!! You sound way more experienced then your age. (meant in a positive way)

I wish I made more gear:embara:.... I'm planning a bow right now tho! I just need my dad's brute stength to help me get a log......


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> Kegan! I didn't know you were only 15!!! You sound way more experienced then your age. (meant in a positive way)
> 
> I wish I made more gear:embara:.... I'm planning a bow right now tho! I just need my dad's brute stength to help me get a log......


Thanks:embara:! I'm a quick learner, and if I like something (archery, wilderness living, hunting, etc.) I go at it like a DOG. Reading, it is a wonderful thing:wink:!

You will have alot better chance with a log bow then you would a board bow. Boards make good bows, but you have to watch for them being "brittle", the outside of a tree (right under the bark) is naturally resitant to tension, and makes a very sturdy, strong bow, even if poorly tillered. What wood is it? SOme woods are pretty easy to split and don't take much strength (but I'm not a good judge of "strength")


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Thanks:embara:! I'm a quick learner, and if I like something (archery, wilderness living, hunting, etc.) I go at it like a DOG. Reading, it is a wonderful thing:wink:!
> 
> You will have alot better chance with a log bow then you would a board bow. Boards make good bows, but you have to watch for them being "brittle", the outside of a tree (right under the bark) is naturally resitant to tension, and makes a very sturdy, strong bow, even if poorly tillered. What wood is it? SOme woods are pretty easy to split and don't take much strength (but I'm not a good judge of "strength")


Yup... ill just stick with the compound... if i wanna get into traditional.. ill just buy one... yes.. im spoiled! lol:tongue::wink:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yup... ill just stick with the compound... if i wanna get into traditional.. ill just buy one... yes.. im spoiled! lol:tongue::wink:


I tried taht. Didn't like them. Now my brother has those bows.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I tried taht. Didn't like them. Now my brother has those bows.


Haha dont blame him!  jk man!! lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yeah, I've given him more of my modern archery stuff... gotta be over $600! Wow... three years and $600, and I only got two bows and a dozen arrows!?!

Oh yeah, this is alot better. Three bows in three MONTHS, PRICELESS:wink:!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Yeah, I've given him more of my modern archery stuff... gotta be over $600! Wow... three years and $600, and I only got two bows and a dozen arrows!?!
> 
> Oh yeah, this is alot better. Three bows in three MONTHS, PRICELESS:wink:!!!!


Haha.. ive bought soo much for archery... $700 bow that i paid my mom back for... $50 dollar sight, $45 quiver, about $300 in arrows, and a $45 release... thats off the top of my head.. if we want to get techinical... ill pull out hte reciepts! lol:tongue:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha.. ive bought soo much for archery... $700 bow that i paid my mom back for... $50 dollar sight, $45 quiver, about $300 in arrows, and a $45 release... thats off the top of my head.. if we want to get techinical... ill pull out hte reciepts! lol:tongue:


Huh... well, you can see the sweetest fruit of being cheap- the full draw pic on the Shade Tree. That wonderfully shooting red oak bow didn't cost me a thing- and out perfromed a $200 longbow and a $280 recurve. 

And my quiver's even better(outta deer rawhide and an old belt... also $0:wink


----------



## black_ice_kid (May 15, 2007)

I shoot daily, Since I got my bow 2.5 years ago I have not probaly put it down for more than 5 days. on average I shoot about 40-50 arrows a day, but some days its hard between school and girls.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> Huh... well, you can see the sweetest fruit of being cheap- the full draw pic on the Shade Tree. That wonderfully shooting red oak bow didn't cost me a thing- and out perfromed a $200 longbow and a $280 recurve.
> 
> And my quiver's even better(outta deer rawhide and an old belt... also $0:wink


Well whatever trips ur trigger... i have the money to buy stuff... but i guess i have never attempted to make a trad. bow like u do!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah, but making stuff gives you something to do when you're not shooting. A full-time "hobby":wink:.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> yeah, but making stuff gives you something to do when you're not shooting. A full-time "hobby":wink:.


Thats true! Right now i work on homework... in a little bit i have to do a demonstrative speech on how to load, shoot, and clean a gun in 12-15 min... itll be easy and fun!!


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

I envy you guys who can shoot all the time.
I try and get some pactice in during the week probably around 200 or so arrows and shoot at least one day over the weekend.
Work kinda gets in the way of archery but it pays the bills and archery don't.


----------



## Ronaya (Mar 26, 2007)

Kegan: There is a 4 1/2 ft cedar log in my yard, and a fallen maple in my woods. I was think one of those would do. What do you think?


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

i shoot at least 4/7 days a week. sometimes even every day! i guess im a full time shooter.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Ronaya said:


> Kegan: There is a 4 1/2 ft cedar log in my yard, and a fallen maple in my woods. I was think one of those would do. What do you think?


The maple will work and the cedar would too, if it is Eastern Red Cedar. Make sure they are only dead and not rotten- that wouldn't work. Cutting down a small tree and splitting out and curing a stave ouwld be your best bet. Cut down a six foot peice that has no knots, and is about 3" in diameter. Debark it and split in half. Give it four weeks and it should be perfec to work. I would back both with a piece of cloth or something as cedar isn't the best under tension and maple has a tendancy to splinter. Remeber to make them thin limbed and wide. Best of luck!


----------



## bearr (Jul 21, 2006)

i use to shoot everyday, maybe 3-4 times a week now


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Mondays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, and Saterdays I shoot 200 arrows each-- if I can. I'm slowly working up to 6 or 7 days a week... I've messed myself up toooo many times by overdoing it.


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> Mondays, Wednesdays, Thursdays, and Saterdays I shoot 200 arrows each-- if I can. I'm slowly working up to 6 or 7 days a week... *I've messed myself up toooo many times by overdoing it*.


How can you mess yourself up by shooting too much?


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> How can you mess yourself up by shooting too much?


Draw weight can be too much for him and he isnt using his back muscles to draw.... that will be an ouchy right there! haha :wink: But mainly.. he wasnt/isnt using his back muscles to draw!


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

fip09 said:


> How can you mess yourself up by shooting too much?





Bowhunter500 said:


> Draw weight can be too much for him and he isnt using his back muscles to draw.... that will be an ouchy right there! haha :wink: But mainly.. he wasnt/isnt using his back muscles to draw!


*cough *cough* HIM!?!?! ...She... check the AT profile!!!!! :tongue:

No, I have two back/shoulder injuries. They're non archery related, ironicaly. The first on I fell on my bow shoulder,and that caused some nerve damage. That one seems to have disapeared since I've switched shooting styles 
The other one... I SNEEZED. I threw my back completely out... right before a tournament that meant a lot to me. I still shot (after a TON of chiroparactor visits), but only got 3rd.... 

...She. Remember that...


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Well I guess you don't wanna put too much stress on your shoulders. I know what thats like but i have that problem with my knees instead.


----------

